# AquaRadio.net podcast with Jason Baliban



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Well, I did a podcast with AquaRadio.net this week. Here is the info. Oh, and let me know how it is, because i have a phobia of listening to my recorded voice

Here is the info....

"Greetings. AquaRadio.net is proud to announce that Mr. Jason Baliban, a noted aquarist and aquascaper, will be this week's guest speaker on "Sounds Fishy to Me." Jason Baliban has been an avid aquarist since 1980, starting with a 10 gallon aquarium and blue gravel. Since that time, he has worked with saltwater aquariums, freshwater aquariums, and planted tanks. Over the last 4 years, Jason has focused primarily on planted tanks, approaching each planted aquarium as a piece of art. He strives to create compositions that inspire himself and others, while providing healthy environments for his plants and critters. Jason's talent has been proven worldwide by placing 2nd in the Aquatic Gardener Association's 2008 Aquascaping contest, and was the 3rd highest ranked U.S. aquascaper in ADA's aquascaping contest during the same year. His work has been featured regularly, both online and in print, which has opened the door for him to give several presentations over the past 2 years. Jason also maintains a website, Project Aquarium http://projectaquarium.com, specifically dedicated to keeping planted aquariums.

Jason will be speaking on "Aquascaping and Photography" at Aquafest 2009 in Laurel, MD on October 17th. Visit: http://www.aquafest2009.org/ for additional information.

Some of the topics Jason will be covering are "Why Planted Tanks," Getting Started," Substrate," "Lighting," "CO2," as well as other related topics.

This is part 1 of a 2 part broadcast, the second of which will run next weekend. The second show will cover: "Nutrients," "Plant Selection," "Algae and Other Challenges," "Fish Selection" and "What's Ahead."

Additionally this broadcast will have information on the formation of the American Corydoras Society.

The show will air on Saturday, August 29th at 9 AM. 12 PM, 3 PM, 7 PM and 10 PM. Sunday, August 30th at 10 AM, 1 PM, 4 PM, and 9 PM. These are eastern U.S. times.

The Station page is located at: http://www.live365.com/stations/theamol

All previous podcasts may be found, here: http://www.aquaradio.net/pages/podcasts/

You can subscribe to our newsletter, here: http://www.aquaradio.net/newsletter/subscribe.html

Thank you. The Staff of AquaRadio.net"

jB


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Sounds good Jason! Excellent talk!


----------



## dmastin (Jun 27, 2009)

I'm listening now, sounds great!


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

cool talk. Very well done.


----------



## fish-aholic (Mar 17, 2008)

Sounded great! Can't wait till next weekend.


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

great job Jason - appreciate the plugs for the two planted aquarium forums on the website as well 

You had to have written some sort of script or notes to talk that long like that! I would have been stumbling after a couple of minutes...


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Part two is now airing. Please tune in to show our support for planted aquariums!!

"This is part 2 of a 2 part broadcast. This show will cover: "Nutrients," "Plant Selection," "Algae and Other Challenges," "Fish Selection" and "What's Ahead."

Part 1 may be found, here: http://www.aquaradio.net/pages/podcasts/podcasts_08_09/jason_baliban_08_29_09.ht ml

Additionally this broadcast will have information on the formation of the American Corydoras Society.

The show will air on Saturday, September 5th at 9 AM. 12 PM, 3 PM, 7 PM and 10 PM. Sunday, September 6th at 10 AM, 1 PM, 4 PM, and 9 PM. These are eastern U.S. times.

Our normal Monday is Aquabid Music night will be run on Tuesday, September 8th, due to the Labor Day holiday. The show starts at 7:15 PM, eastern and runs until 10:15 PM or later, depending on the size of the audience.

Due to the paucity of donations from listeners of the shows, we are running tropical fish auctions, to raise the funds necessary to keep these show on the air. You may view the auctions, here: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?disp&viewseller&Coryologist

The Station page is located at: http://www.live365.com/stations/theamol

All previous podcasts may be found, here: http://www.aquaradio.net/pages/podcasts/

You can subscribe to our newsletter, here: http://www.aquaradio.net/newsletter/subscribe.html

Thank you. The Staff of AquaRadio.net"

jB


----------

